# Rex Cinema Coalville



## bottysbird (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, I had the honour of being shown round this little gem, but be gentle its my first post.

The Rex closed in 1984 and was bought by Dunelm mills, but as it is a listed building a lot of the original features are still there.


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there, welcome to the site.

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=172916&postcount=4"]This post[/ame] will tell you how to put your images into your post.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooooo... I like that! can I come next time please???


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done on seeing it.Bit weird seeing a cinema DE-seated so to speak but good stuff all the same as krela said check out the tips on how they want the post put up think for people on slower speeds than me those size of pics would cause loading problems which is why he most likely pointed the way


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting to see whats hidden away there.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 19, 2011)

lyl7897 said:


> Other Urb EX websights have an "Epic fail bin" ,Derelict places used to have standards ,Krela getting lazy ,this thread although a first time poster, only has two credible photo's ,five photo's in all if not logged in ,8 or so if logged in ,what about the sites history ,28 days later, 28 years ahead ,derilict places becoming derilict as its fall in its google listing ..



Unnecessary.

Thanks for sharing bottysbird. Looks like a great site.
Nice work.


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice first post, a little history would have been nice but nice first post all the same...


----------

